# Adapter für 203 Bremsscheiben



## Radonslide150 (5. März 2016)

HI Leute,

habe von nem Kumpel nen Satz Shimano SLX BR M675-B inkl. neuer 203 Scheiben. Die Vorderbremse habe ich montiert, funktioniert super. Nur ich hab keine Ahnung was für nen Adapter ich hinten verwenden muss. habe es mit dem Postmount 6 probiert, aber der passt nicht, die Scheibe ist nur zur hälfte im Sattel, bzw. die Hälfte des Bremsbelags ist im Einsatz.

Mein Rad ist ein 2013er Radon Slide 150 8.0 SE.

Hat jemand ne Ahnung welchen ich brauche?

schonmal vielen Dank!!


----------



## Deleted263252 (5. März 2016)

Ich hatte ähnliches Erlebnis... Hast Du das ganze vielleicht mal ohne Adapter versucht? War zumindest bei mir die Lösung,damals...

Z.b. Passte am der Gabel keiner von Shimano,ich musste den nehmen,der bei der Gabel dabei war. Hat du denn vormals verbauten adapter noch zum ausprobieren?


Danke und Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnipp (5. März 2016)

PM 8" Aufnahme am HR? Glaube ich nicht.

Würde da eher auf PM 7" tippen, also 180mm ohne Adapter.
Dafür bräuchte es eben den Shimano PM 7" Adapter.
https://www.bike-components.de/de/Shimano/Scheibenbremsadapter-fuer-203-mm-Scheibe-p6638/


----------



## filiale (6. März 2016)

Für geschenkt ist es ok, aber eine 203 Scheibe hinten zu fahren gibt es wohl nur einmal auf der Welt


----------



## Tombolo (2. September 2018)

Hi habe ein radon slide 140 7.0 von 2014 uns ich will auf eine 203er hope scheibe vorne und hinten umrüsten da ich die hope evo e4 bremsen fahre aber bisher auf 180er avid elexir scheiben 
Wollte nun euch fragen welchen adapter ich für vorne und hinten brauche?
Mir wurde gesagt das eventuell der der magura qm26 passt.


----------



## filiale (2. September 2018)

Sind Gabel und Rahmen für 203 zugelassen ?
Wozu braucht man eine 203 Scheibe hinten ? Mehr als blockieren geht nicht und das geht mit einer 180 eigentlich problemlos.


----------



## Trail Surfer (2. September 2018)

Es geht um mehr Standfestigkeit bei weniger Handkraft, auf langen und anspruchsvollen Abfahrten.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (4. September 2018)

Schau mal ob hier was dabei ist:
https://www.bike-mailorder.de/scheibenbremsen-adapter/?p=1&o=913&n=24&s=38#

Wobei ich mich schon Frage ob der ein oder andere sich nicht mal beim DH Worldcup anmelden sollte.
203er Scheibe hinten sollte für 99,9 % der "otto-normal" Biker overdose sein.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (4. September 2018)

Hallo in die Runde,

nur zur Info, am Hinterbau sind max. 180mm erlaubt. Bei den hier angestrebten 203mm kann es im schlimmsten Fall zum Defekt und/oder Sturz führen!

VG Uli


----------

